# Opening up kitchen n dining room.. can i take this post out?



## Neillo (Jan 23, 2008)

Im in the middle of opening up my kitchen and dining room, took the walls out already, but im unsure if i can take the last post out... possible load bearing not 100% sure.   i attatched pics to help 












The chimney is on the other side of the wall on the right in the below picture. if that helps


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 23, 2008)

No way, at least not by what I think I see. You should have a contractor take a look before proceeding.


----------



## Neillo (Jan 23, 2008)

here   i took better pics,


----------



## Neillo (Jan 23, 2008)

the 2x6's in the pic in the middle run from outside wall   to past the chimney wall.. so my guess is thats it holds nothing because there is a beam up there


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 23, 2008)

What is directly above these 2 walls? Take some pics but no one here will tell you you can take it out because we are not there. You really need someone to look at this in person just to make sure you can or can't.


----------



## Neillo (Jan 23, 2008)

nothing.  take a look at the roof pic from outside.


----------



## guyod (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with Daryl. A professional should see it in person.. Its hard enough to determine bearing walls with standard framing. From what i see in the pics there is Nothing standard about that framing. 

The rule of thumb is you look in the attic and look for any roof supports that connect to the ceiling joists. make sure none of the ceiling joists end over the wall and make sure there is no overly long ceiling joists.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 23, 2008)

As far as I can tell that's just where the three walls meet. Not load bearing because all that's above it is the roof, which I have to assume has rafters that run from ridge to the exterior wall. I guess I could be wrong, but it looks like just part of those non-load bearing walls. I have no idea what that is popping through the roof, but it looks like a leak waiting to happen.


----------



## guyod (Jan 24, 2008)

Im trying to figure out the layout of the house.  

It looks like that wall is where the 2 different roofs meet.  if that is the case that is definatily a bearing wall. all the rafters are coming down on that wall. it was probably an exterior wall at one time.  you probaby shouldnt of took out what you did without a header.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 24, 2008)

ToolGuy said:


> *As far as I can tell *that's just where the three walls meet. Not load bearing because all that's above it is the roof, which I have to *assume *has rafters that run from ridge to the exterior wall. *I guess I could be wrong*, but *it looks like *just part of those non-load bearing walls. *I have no idea *what that is popping through the roof, but it looks like a leak waiting to happen.



 This is what I meant by its almost impossible to you without being there.
I am not picking on you ToolGuy, just useing your post as a example so please don't take it personal.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 24, 2008)

Daryl in Nanoose said:


> This is what I meant by its almost impossible to you without being there.
> I am not picking on you ToolGuy, just useing your post as a example so please don't take it personal.



Maybe I want to take it personal. You know I'm a glutton for attention.  

But yeah, you're right. This is something that needs on-site advice from somebody who knows their stuff. I was wrong once and it could happen again.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 24, 2008)

The post is holding a set of beams. If there is ever a joint don't take it out. 
Get a professional to look at it soon, you have removed a bunch of wall and you also have to think about the shear value when you remove something. 
Shear is the side to side strength in a wall. Basically a built in brace. If you do not have that...the whole house goes down like a house of cards.....no kidding.

Good luck.


----------



## Neillo (Feb 13, 2008)

i took it out, and it wasn't a support wall, just there for decoration


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to see it worked out,but  this is why I hate trying to guess from pictures. 
What does it look like now?


----------



## Neillo (Mar 10, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Glad to see it worked out,but  this is why I hate trying to guess from pictures.
> What does it look like now?



Hey sorry i didn't get back to ya, been busy painting other rooms in the house... anywho My camera battery got shocked or something and wont charge, but i got another one on its way so i'll post pics with it cleaned up when i get it.

edit: found my old digital cam and took a pic


----------

